# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Κρίση πανικού - αποπροσωποίηση

## nightlost

Καλησπέρας σας.
Από καιρό ήθελα να γράψω στο φόρουμ, αλλά το τρέναρα.
Είμαι 33 ετών & πριν από 10 μήνες (πέρυσι το νοέμβριο) έπαθα τη πρώτη κρίση πανικού. Πριν από αυτή και σε διάστημα 2 ετών είχα διάφορα περιστατικά, ειδικά όταν ήμουν στο μετρό, με πολλαπλά συμπτώματα & ανέβαινα στην επιφάνεια σε ημιλιπόθυμη κατάσταση.
Αυτή η κρίση πανικού που έπαθα πέρυσι το Νοέμβρη με στιγμάτισε. Ενώ κοιμόμουν ξύπνησα σε κατάσταση πανικού & ένιωθα πως πάλλεται η ψυχή να βγει από το σώμα. Ήμουν μόνος στο σπίτι & κατέληξα στο κρεββάτι γειτόννισας, με όλα τα συμπτώματα της κρίσης. Δε κράτησε πολύ, όχι περισσότερο από μισή ώρα & κατέληξα στο νοσοκομείο (το ασθενοφόρο δεν ήρθε ποτέ, πήγα μόνος) με πίεση 18 και έντονη ανυσηχία. Από εκείνη τη μέρα όλα άλλαξαν. Άλλαξε ολοκληρωτικά όλη μου η ζωή.

Και αυτό γιατί είχα συνεχώς την "αποπροσωποίηση" να με συντροφεύει. Γίναμε, δυστυχώς, οι καλύτεροι φίλοι. Τις πρώτες 2 ημέρες που είχα το περιστατικό της κρίσης ήταν τόσο έντονη η αποπροσωποίηση, συνδιαστικά με τη θλίψη, που ήθελα να δώσω ένα τέλος στη κατάσταση αυτή, αλλά ευχόμενος να μη συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο, αναζήτησα ειδικό, με όση -κυριολεκτικά- δύναμη μου είχε απομείνει. Όσο ήμουν στην Αθήνα μίλησα με ψυχολόγο, η οποία με μπούκωσε στα xanax, αλλά δεδομένου πως δε μπορούσα να αυτοεξυπηρετηθώ, αποφάσισα να μεταβώ προσωρινά στο πατρικό μου, σε πόλη της επαρχίας. Επισκέφτηκα μέχρι και τον Αύγουστο μια Ψυχίατρο η οποία με ξεκίνησε με τα ladose και στη συνέχεια στα Velpine. Τα πρώτα μου έφεραν παρενέργειες & τα δεύτερα απλώς εξάλειψαν σημαντικό μέρος από τα συμπτώματα, αλλά όχι και την αποπροσωποίηση.
Στα μέσα καλοκαιριού άρχισα να αισθάνομαι σημαντικά καλύτερα & αποφάσισα σε συννενόηση πάντα με τη ιατρό να διακόψουμε τη θεραπεία, αφού ήθελα πολύ έντονα, μετά από 7 μήνες φαρμακευτικής αγωγής, να το ξεπεράσω μόνος, σε συνδιασμό με άσκηση, καλή διατροφή, με πολύ έκθεση στον ήλιο για ενεργοποίηση των Β12 και ίσως κάποιο παραφαρμακευτικό σκεύασμα.

Τις 2 πρώτες εβδομάδες, από τη διακοπή της θεραπείας αισθανόμουν περίφημα, με μικρές παροδικές εξάρσεις, αλλά σχετικά ασήμαντες συνδιαστικά με τα όσα είχα περάσει συνολικά. Στη συνέχεια άρχισα και πάλι να βιώνω το "αίσθημα του δεν είμαι εκεί" & το κεφάλι μου από την εσωτερική πίεση να είναι έτοιμο να εκραγεί (χωρίς να έχω πίεση) & να μυρμηγκιάζουν τα άκρα. Σκέφτηκα πως μπορώ να το πολεμήσω & είναι ευκαιρία να αποδείξω πόσο δυνατός είμαι κάνοντας από διαλογισμό μέχρι ασκήσεις αυτοέλεγχου. Κάθε μέρα που περνά είμαι ακόμη χειρότερα, είμαι θλιμμένος, όλη τη μέρα μέσα στο σπίτι και όταν βγαίνω φοβάμαι πως κάτι θα πάθω.
Θέλω να αρχίσω να επισκέπτομαι Ψυχολόγο και να βάλω ξανά τη ζωή μου σε μια σειρά στην Αθήνα. Δεδομένου πως ζούσα στην Αθήνα 8 χρόνια & τα τελευταία 2 είχα αρχίσει να φτιάχνω τη ζωή μου, είχα σχέση η οποία με εγκατέλειψε για τους παρπάνω λόγους, ενώ τώρα δεν έχω εργασία, οικονομική ευρωστία & διάθεση για δουλειά, σκέφτομαι πως θα μπορέσω να ανταποκριθώ στις απαιτήσεις του ψυχολόγου με επισκέψεις σε εβδομαδιαίο επίπεδο.

Αλλάζει όλη σου η ζωή τόσο γρήγορα, τη μια μέρα σκέφτεσαι για το μέλλον & την επομένη σκέφτεσαι μόνο το παρόν.
Οι κακές σκέψεις, νομίζοντας πως όλες οι ασθένειες έχουν επιλέξει το κορμί μας, η αποπραγματοποίηση, νιώθωντας πως δεν είσαι εκεί, χωρίς να ευχαριστιέσαι στο παρά μικρό οποιαδήποτε κατάσταση & η εντονότατη θλίψη μου έχουν αλλάξει ριζικά τη ζωή μου. Ακόμη & αν το ξεπεράσω όλο (ολοκληρωτικά) αυτό, θα το διηγούμαι σαν έναν εφιάλτη που βίωσα ξύπνιος.

----------


## marp

Καλησπέρα!
Έχω βιώσει και ακόμη βιώνω σε μικρότερο βαθμό την αποπροσωποποίηση, που είναι λογικό να οδηγεί σε πανικό. Είναι και για μένα παρηγοριά να μαθαίνω ότι κι άλλοι άνθρωποι βιώνουν τον ίδιο εφιάλτη κι ακόμη μεγαλύτερη παρηγοριά να μαθαίνω ότι κάποιοι το ξεπερνούν οριστικά.
Εγώ το πρωτοπέρασα πριν μερικά χρόνια και πήρα φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Ενώ ήμουν πολύ καλύτερα για μεγάλο διάστημα, όταν πιέστηκα ξανά, το έπαθα πάλι, Παίρνω κάποια αγωγή εδώ και δύο χρόνια και είμαι πολύ καλύτερα. Τουλάχιστον δε με πανικοβάλλουν πια αυτά τα συμπτώματα, ούτε είναι τόσο έντονα. Πιστεύω ότι μάλλον με τον εαυτό μου πρέπει να τα βρω, γιατί αλλιώς κάθε φορά που θα πιέζομαι λίγο περισσότερο, θα βιώνω τον εφιάλτη της αποπροσωποποίησης...
Υποθέτω ότι εσύ που το έζησες στην Αθήνα, το πέρασες πιο δύσκολα από μένα που ζω σε μικρότερη πόλη. Μπορώ απόλυτα να καταλάβω τον πανικό σου. Ένας που δεν το έχει νιώσει, δε μπορεί να μας καταλάβει. Εγώ νόμιζα ότι θα τρελαθώ ή θα πεθάνω...
Πάντως, αν σε παρηγορεί καθόλου αυτό, δεν είσαι μόνος...

----------


## nightlost

Με παρηγορεί & πολύ μάλιστα!
Όντως το πέρασα πιο δύσκολα, γιατί εφενός μεγάλη πόλη & πολλές επιλογές, αλλά αφετέρου όταν βιώνεις κάτι στο οποίο δεν έχεις την εμπειρία, δε ξέρεις που & με ποιο τρόπο να αποτανθείς για βοήθεια. :( 
Η αλήθεια είναι πως μέσα στο καλοκαίρι ήρθα ακόμη μια φορά στην αθήνα για μερικές εβδομάδες γιατί προτάθηκα στο να αναλάβω μια επιχείρηση & να τη τρέξω όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορούσα μιας & τα χρέη ήταν περισσότερα από τα κέρδη. Στη παρούσα φάση αποφάσισα να διακόψω και τα αντικαταθλιπτικά, ζώντας & ένα μικρό σύνδρομο στέρησης για μερικές ημέρες. Μια το άγχος της πόλης, μια οι κάκιστες εργασιακές συνθήκες, ξανά μπήκα στον ίδιο φαύλο κύκλο.
Με αποτέλεσμα να αναχωρήσω ακόμη μια φορά! 
Ναι είναι το χειρότερο συναίσθημα που έχω ζήσει μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## marp

Είναι απαίσιο, πραγματικά ό,τι χειρότερο έχω ζήσει κι εγώ! Όταν μου συνέβη, δεν ήξερα ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλοι που το νιώθουν, ντρεπόμουν, δεν ήξερα να το περιγράψω. Να φανταστείς ότι είχα φτάσει σε σημείο να είμαι τόσο πεσμένη που δε μπορούσα να βλέπω τίποτε με μαύρο χρώμα. Ήθελα φωτεινά χρώματα μόνο! Σε κάποιους φίλους που το είπα, δεν το είχαν ξανακούσει, τους φάνηκε περίεργο! Άρχισα να νιώθω λίγο καλύτερα, όταν μια φίλη που είπε ότι είχε περάσει τα ίδια στο παρελθόν και καταλάβαινε καλά τι της έλεγα!
Εμένα με βοήθησε πολύ η επαφή με τη φύση, με καλούς και αισιόδοξους φίλους, κάποια χόμπι, οι ευχάριστες ταινίες...

----------


## nightlost

Εγώ πάλι δε ντρεπόμουν να ομολογήσω πως επισκέπτομαι ψυχίατρο ή πως παίρνω φάρμακα. Μάλιστα το έχω πει πολλές φορές σε παρέα, φοβούμενος πως μπορεί κάτι να συμβεί και υπήρξε η ανάλογη συμπαράσταση/κατανόηση. Αυτό με τα χρώματα που λες ισχύει. Αν μπορούσα να κάψω όλα τα μαύρα μου ρούχα, θα το έκανα εχθές. 
Από εβδομάδα θα αρχίσω τελικά σε ψυχολόγο & συνδιαστικά με τη Ψυχίατρο θα μπω ξανά στον κύκλο της αποθεραπείας. Μιας & τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες τα συμπτώματα οργιάζουν!

----------


## στελιος66

Nightlost και μαρπ καλησπερα και απο'μενα. Εχει δικιο η μαρπ ειναι καθαρη επιθεση αγχους η αποπροσωποποιηση. Στο λεει ενας που το βιωσε 4,5 φορες στη ζωη του! Τα αντικαταθλιπτικα βοηθανε σε μεγαλο βαθμο πιστευω,αλλα αν μπορει κανεις να το ξεπερασει χωρις χημικη παρεμβαση,σιγουρα ειναι προτιμοτερο. Απλα στην περιπτωση αυτη θελει αρκετη υπομονη και προσωπικη δουλεια. Αυτα που σου ειπε η μαρπ ειναι σωστα. Δεν εισαι ο μονος μην στενοχωριεσαι, θα περασει και δεν θα το καταλαβεις! Βασικα αν μπορεσεις να μην ασχοληθεις μαζι του,(με την εννοια οτι ειναι ακινδυνο),εχεις κανει το ουσιαστικοτερο βημα της θεραπειας.

----------


## nightlost

Γειά σου Στέλιο & σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Πολλές φορές έχω την ανάγκη να μοιραστώ με τους υπολοίπους το πως αισθάνομαι όταν με πιάνει η αποπραγματοποίηση. Βέβαια τα χαρακτηριστικά
είναι πάνω κάτω τα ίδια σε όλους. Αλλά είναι τόσο κακό συναίσθημα που νιώθω ξένος στον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό. Τόσο ξένος...

----------


## το αγχος προσωποποιημενο!

Nightlost,ξερω ποσο χαλια συναισθημα ειναι και ποσο αφορητο και οτι σε περιοριζει και σε αποσυγκεντρωνει απο ο,τι κανεις αλλα ενα ειναι το σιγουρο ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ.Μαθε να μην του δινεις σημασια ή εστω να σκεφτεσαι οτι οκ αυτην την στιγμη εχω αποπραγματοποιηση,δεν πεθαινω,δεν τρελενομαι απλα θα με ενοχλησει για ενα διαστημα ,γιατι πραγματι ετσι ειναι.Θα δεις οταν θα αρχισεις να το βλεπεις διαφορετικα,θα φυγει και αυτο.Μην ξαναπαρεις χαπια κατα την αποψη μου,εφοσον ξες τι σου συμβαινει και μπορεις να το παλεψεις μονος σου ειτε με την βοηθεια καποιου ψυχοθεραπευτη! Καλη δυναμη !!!:)

----------


## marp

Πραγματικά είναι απίστευτη παρηγοριά και για μένα ότι κάποιοι με καταλαβαίνουν! Στη φάση που βίωνα έντονα αυτό τον εφιάλτη, όταν μάθαινα κάτι δυσάρεστο, με διέλυε εντελώς! Ακόμη κι αν συνέβαινε σε κάποιον που δεν ήξερα! Χαίρομαι που με καταλαβαίνεις nightlost για το μαύρο χρώμα. Έφτασα σε σημείο να αγοράζω ρούχα μόνο κίτρινα, κόκκινα, γαλάζια... Κι όταν βρισκόμουν με απαισιόδοξους ανθρώπους, δεν άντεχα, ήθελα να φύγω! Νόμιζα ότι έχω κάποια ασθένεια πολύ σοβαρή (όγκο στον εγκέφαλο και τέτοια)! 
Θα το παλέψουμε!

----------


## στελιος66

> Πραγματικά είναι απίστευτη παρηγοριά και για μένα ότι κάποιοι με καταλαβαίνουν! Στη φάση που βίωνα έντονα αυτό τον εφιάλτη, όταν μάθαινα κάτι δυσάρεστο, με διέλυε εντελώς! Ακόμη κι αν συνέβαινε σε κάποιον που δεν ήξερα! Χαίρομαι που με καταλαβαίνεις nightlost για το μαύρο χρώμα. Έφτασα σε σημείο να αγοράζω ρούχα μόνο κίτρινα, κόκκινα, γαλάζια... Κι όταν βρισκόμουν με απαισιόδοξους ανθρώπους, δεν άντεχα, ήθελα να φύγω! Νόμιζα ότι έχω κάποια ασθένεια πολύ σοβαρή (όγκο στον εγκέφαλο και τέτοια)! 
> Θα το παλέψουμε!


Την πρωτη φορα που το επαθα παιδια ειχα αγχωθει υπερβολικα απο μια μικροεπεμβαση που ειχα κανει συν και τα επαγγελματικα αυτο ηταν! Αρχικα ειχα εντονο σφιξιμο στο κεφαλι με βαρος μαζι και αμεσως σκεφτηκα οτι εχω κατι κακο στο κεφαλι! Ε αυτο ηταν! Το αγχος διογκωθηκε σε τρελο βαθμο,οποτε σε λιγο νατη και η αποπροσωποποιηση! Εκει δε αρχισε ο αλλος γολγοθας! Εχω κατι σοβαρο,σχιζοφρενεια και αλλα τετοια,τρελαινομαι και ουτο καθ'εξης! Περασα 1 χρονο και βαλε σ'αυτη την αφορητη κατασταση, νομιζα οτι θα ειμαι παντα ετσι. Βεβαια αργοτερα ηρθε η ελπιδα μεσα μου και τελικα δοξα τω Θεω περασε. Οταν δε εγινα καλα τα εβαλα με τον εαυτο μου που καθομουν και ασχολιομουν τοσο καιρο με κατι χαζο,τοσο πολυ αστειο το θεωρουσα μετα!

----------


## nightlost

Σε ευχαριστώ "άγχος προσωποποιημένο" :)
Θα ξεκινήσω ψυχοθεραπεία και βλέπουμε, ευελπιστώ να μην ξανά αρχίσω φαρμακευτική αγωγή, αλλά εδώ και τρεις ημέρες τα συμπτώματα έχουν φτάσει
στο πικ & έχω κουραστεί υπερβολικά. Όλον αυτόν τον καιρό είχα μερικώς συμπτώματα αλλά τις τελευταίες ημέρες είναι θεαματική η αλλαγή.
Και γω κοντεύω να κλείσω έναν χρόνο και ειλικρινά παιδιά σκεφτόμουν πέρυσι, πως μετά το καλοκαίρι θα έχω γίνει καλά. Αλλά δε το βλέπω ούτε για του 
χρόνου το καλοκαίρι. Το μεγάλο μου λάθος ήταν που έκοψα τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή γιατί ήμουν σίγουρος πως μπορώ να το νικήσω χωρίς φαρμακευτική υποστήριξη/

----------


## το αγχος προσωποποιημενο!

Nightlost εχεις μονο αποπραγματοποιηση/αποπροσωποιηση ή και πανικους ? (παντως μην σκεφτεσαι ποτε θα γινεις καλα γιατι αυτο σε αγχωνει περισσοτερο και σε βαζει σε ενα φαυλο κυκλο αρνητικων σκεψεων,θα γινεις,θελει χρονο ο οργανισμος να προσαρμοστει και να ηρεμησει !) Κατι αλλο,ο υπνος σου πως ειναι ? εγω πχ παθαινα κρισεις πανικου το βραδυ και ξυπνουσα οπως ακριβως περιεγραψες στο πρωτο ποστ σου !αυτο συνεχιζεται? τι σε περιοριζει τωρα πιο πολυ απο ολα κατα την αποψη σου?τι μπορεις να παλεψεις και τι οχι?

----------


## John11

Θα ήταν χρήσιμο κάποιος να περιγράψει τι είναι η αποπραγματοποίηση, αποπροσωποποίηση. Προσωπικά εγώ δεν ξέρω και θα ήθελα να μάθω. Φαντάζομαι θα ήταν χρήσιμο και σε άλλα άτομα στο forum.

----------


## nightlost

john11 από Βικιπαίδεια ο ορισμός της αποπραγματοποίησης & της αποπροσωποίησης είναι ο εξής:
_"Η αποπραγματοποίηση είναι η παραμόρφωση της αντίληψης του εξωτερικού κόσμου έτσι ώστε να φαίνεται περίεργος ή μη πραγματικός. Άλλα συμπτώματα περιλαμβάνουν την αίσθηση ότι από το περιβάλλον κάποιου λείπει ο αυθορμητισμός, τα συναισθήματα και το βάθος[1]. Είναι ένα ψυχοδιασπαστικό σύμπτωμα πολλών καταστάσεων, όπως ψυχιατρικών και νευρολογικών διαταραχών. Επίσης είναι παρενέργεια πολλών φαρμάκων, μπορεί όμως να προκληθεί και από έλλειψη ύπνου ή και από άγχος.

Η αποπροσωποποίηση είναι μια εμπειρία στην οποία κάποιος νιώθει ότι ο εαυτός του δεν είναι πραγματικός, ενώ στην αποπραγματοποίηση κάποιος νιώθει ότι ο εξωτερικός κόσμος δεν είναι αληθινός. Αν και υποστηρίζεται ότι οι δύο διαταραχές είναι ίδιες, ωστόσο υπάρχουν αποδείξεις που δείχνουν ότι στην κάθε διαταραχή υπάρχει διαφορετικός νευροβιολογικός μηχανισμός."_

Οι βασικοί κανόνες είναι ίδιοι σε όλους τους ανθρώπους, αλλάζουν απλώς κάποιες λεπτομέριες.

----------


## nightlost

"αγχος προσωποποιημενο" έχω μόνο αποπροσωποίηση σε έντονο βαθμό & το κεφάλι μου σαν να το φούσκωσα με τρόμπα. Απίστευτα βαρύ.
Ένα περίεργο αίσθημα ζάλης & ένας αμυδρός φόβος πως οποιαδήποτε στιγμή μπορεί να καταρρεύσω...
Τις τελευταίες ημέρες, όχι δε μπορώ να κοιμηθώ το βράδι, πάρε δε πάρω ηρεμιστικό. Συνήθως με πιάνει ο ύπνος μετά τις 4 το πρωί 
αλλά χωρίς να παθαίνω κρίσεις πανικού. Απλά μπορείς να πεις πως έχω πολύ & έντονο άγχος κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας.

----------


## στελιος66

Nightlost καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα! Μην στενοχωριεσαι παραπανω απ'οσο πρεπει. Περαστικο θα'ναι κι'αυτο θα δεις. Δοκιμασε να κανεις και λιγη προσευχη θα ανακουφιστεις και θα βοηθηθεις. Βαλεριανα δοκιμασες για τον υπνο;

----------


## το αγχος προσωποποιημενο!

> "αγχος προσωποποιημενο" έχω μόνο αποπροσωποίηση σε έντονο βαθμό & το κεφάλι μου σαν να το φούσκωσα με τρόμπα. Απίστευτα βαρύ.
> Ένα περίεργο αίσθημα ζάλης & ένας αμυδρός φόβος πως οποιαδήποτε στιγμή μπορεί να καταρρεύσω...
> Τις τελευταίες ημέρες, όχι δε μπορώ να κοιμηθώ το βράδι, πάρε δε πάρω ηρεμιστικό. Συνήθως με πιάνει ο ύπνος μετά τις 4 το πρωί 
> αλλά χωρίς να παθαίνω κρίσεις πανικού. Απλά μπορείς να πεις πως έχω πολύ & έντονο άγχος κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας.


Και εγω τα ειχα ολα αυτα που λες βεβαια για μενα το χειροτερο ηταν η διαρκης ταραχη που δεν ελεγε να φυγει με τιποτα και πολλες φορες ετρεμα σαν το ψαρι που λεμε.εγω ολα αυτα τα ξεπερασα με σταθερη χρηση ζαναξ (των 0,25) για ενα συγκεκριμενο χρονικο διαστημα και εχει 2-3 εβδομαδες που τ σταματησα τρ χωρις κανενα συμπτωμα στερησης που λεμε. το θετικο με εσενα ειναι οτι σ πιασανε στο παρελθον τα αντικαταθλιπτικα ,εστω και με λιγες παρενεργεις ! ενα εχω να σου πω,ξεκινα ψυχοθεραπεια μην το αφηνεις μεσα σου,θα περασει αρκει να αντιμετωπιστει σωστα ! το πως ειναι θεμα του γιατρου και δικο σου !! Μην ανησυχεις !!!

----------


## το αγχος προσωποποιημενο!

που λεμε ...που λεμε χαχαχα σορρυ για την επαναληψη !!

----------


## aggelikoula89

nightlost γεια σου και σε ολα τα παιδια πηρα αφορμη απο τι δικο σ ποστ γιατι ειμαι ετσι οπως εσυ ακριβως το ιδιο!!!βεβαια ο υπνος μ παιρνει περαν που σημερα ειδα την μαμα μ στον υπνο μου η οποια δεν ζει και ξυπνησα 6 τ πρωι κ μετα στριφογυρναγα ειχα ενα αισημα φοβου μια ταραχη!!!επισεις αυτο που λες με τ κεφαλι το εχω κ εγω τ νιωθω σαν βαρυ και οτι σηκωνω βαρος στους ωμους μου!!!!νιωθω πως αν παω καπου μονη που θ πεσω η θα λιποθυμησω χωρις ν εχει συμβει ποτε.....μονο οταν ειμαι μ καποιον ανακουφιζομαι και ειμαι καλα!!!αν και τον τελευταιο καιρο περαν του βαρους στο κεφαλι ειμαι πολυ καυτερα απο καποτε!!!!προσπαθω μινη μιυ ν τ ξεπερασω χωρις βοηθεια φαρμακων και ουτε σε ψυχοογο παω....εσυ?

----------


## alltogether-win

δυσκολη κατασταση η αποπροσωποποιηση πραγματικα..δε γνωριζεις τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο ΑΛΛΑ υπαρχουν λυσεις και ελπιζω να βρεις τη καλυτερη για σενα.παντως εμενα με βοηθησε παρα μα παρα πολυ το διαβασμα και γενικα η προσπαθεια εστιασης του νου μου σε πραγματα που με ενδιαφερουν...απλα ΝΑ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ φιλε ειμαστε παρα μα παρα πολυ με τετοιου ειδους προβληματα...

----------


## στελιος66

> δυσκολη κατασταση η αποπροσωποποιηση πραγματικα..δε γνωριζεις τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο ΑΛΛΑ υπαρχουν λυσεις και ελπιζω να βρεις τη καλυτερη για σενα.παντως εμενα με βοηθησε παρα μα παρα πολυ το διαβασμα και γενικα η προσπαθεια εστιασης του νου μου σε πραγματα που με ενδιαφερουν...απλα ΝΑ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ φιλε ειμαστε παρα μα παρα πολυ με τετοιου ειδους προβληματα...


Καλημερα και απο'μενα παιδια! Δυσκολα ναι αλλα δεν σταματαμε τον αγωνα μας! Χαιρομαι που συζηταμε και δινουμε κουραγιο και θαρρος ο ενας στον αλλο. Πραγματικα οι συμβουλες του ενος προς τους αλλους νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι και λιγο πραγμα!

----------


## στελιος66

Altogether ειχες και'συ αποπροσωποιηση; Αν ναι πως το ξεπερασες και σε ποσο καιρο;

----------


## nightlost

> Nightlost καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα! Μην στενοχωριεσαι παραπανω απ'οσο πρεπει. Περαστικο θα'ναι κι'αυτο θα δεις. Δοκιμασε να κανεις και λιγη προσευχη θα ανακουφιστεις και θα βοηθηθεις. Βαλεριανα δοκιμασες για τον υπνο;


Γειά σου Στέλιο. Έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά δε με πιάνει ή δεν έχω διαπιστώσει κάποια αλλαγή με τα βότανα στο νυχτερινό ύπνο. 




> nightlost γεια σου και σε ολα τα παιδια πηρα αφορμη απο τι δικο σ ποστ γιατι ειμαι ετσι οπως εσυ ακριβως το ιδιο!!!βεβαια ο υπνος μ παιρνει περαν που σημερα ειδα την μαμα μ στον υπνο μου η οποια δεν ζει και ξυπνησα 6 τ πρωι κ μετα στριφογυρναγα ειχα ενα αισημα φοβου μια ταραχη!!!επισεις αυτο που λες με τ κεφαλι το εχω κ εγω τ νιωθω σαν βαρυ και οτι σηκωνω βαρος στους ωμους μου!!!!νιωθω πως αν παω καπου μονη που θ πεσω η θα λιποθυμησω χωρις ν εχει συμβει ποτε.....μονο οταν ειμαι μ καποιον ανακουφιζομαι και ειμαι καλα!!!αν και τον τελευταιο καιρο περαν του βαρους στο κεφαλι ειμαι πολυ καυτερα απο καποτε!!!!προσπαθω μινη μιυ ν τ ξεπερασω χωρις βοηθεια φαρμακων και ουτε σε ψυχοογο παω....εσυ?


Σε ευχαριστώ αγγελικούλα για την ανάρτηση. Ξεκίνησα εχθές σσε Ψυχολόγο. Άποψη μου είναι πως όλα έχουν έναν βοηθητικό ρόλο.
Αν έχεις το κουράγιο να το νικήσεις χωρίς θεραπευτική υποστήριξη, τότε είσαι θεά. Αλλά θα σου πω κάτι που μου είπε η Ψυχολόγος.
Πως δε πρόκειται να πάρεις κάποιο μετάλλιο επειδή προσπαθείς να το ξεπεράσεις μόνος. Δε χρειάζεται να υποφέρεις.




> δυσκολη κατασταση η αποπροσωποποιηση πραγματικα..δε γνωριζεις τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο ΑΛΛΑ υπαρχουν λυσεις και ελπιζω να βρεις τη καλυτερη για σενα.παντως εμενα με βοηθησε παρα μα παρα πολυ το διαβασμα και γενικα η προσπαθεια εστιασης του νου μου σε πραγματα που με ενδιαφερουν...απλα ΝΑ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ φιλε ειμαστε παρα μα παρα πολυ με τετοιου ειδους προβληματα...


Σε ευχαριστώ πραγματικά, το ίδιο εύχομαι και για σένα. Από τη μέρα που αποφάσισα να γράψω και με τις όλες τις απαντήσεις,
έχω πάρει τόσο θάρρος και δύναμη, αισθάνομαι άλλος άνθρωπος.
Δυσκολεύομαι να εστιάσω τη προσοχή μου σε ένα σημείο για πολύ ώρα. Και αυτό είναι καινούριο χαρακτηριστικό.

----------


## marp

Nightlost, αν σε βοηθάει αυτό, κι εγώ όταν τα συμπτώματα ήταν σε έξαρση, δε μπορούσα με τίποτε να εστιάσω σε ένα σημείο. Νόμιζα μάλιστα ότι είχα πρόβλημα στα μάτια ή στον εγκέφαλό! Ήταν φοβερά κουραστικό όλο αυτό! Πολλές φορές κάποιος μου μιλούσε και δε μπορούσα να τον κοιτάξω για πολύ ώρα, τον "έχανα"! Και νόμιζα τότε ότι μόνο εγώ το παθαίνω αυτό!

----------


## το αγχος προσωποποιημενο!

> Nightlost, αν σε βοηθάει αυτό, κι εγώ όταν τα συμπτώματα ήταν σε έξαρση, δε μπορούσα με τίποτε να εστιάσω σε ένα σημείο. Νόμιζα μάλιστα ότι είχα πρόβλημα στα μάτια ή στον εγκέφαλό! Ήταν φοβερά κουραστικό όλο αυτό! Πολλές φορές κάποιος μου μιλούσε και δε μπορούσα να τον κοιτάξω για πολύ ώρα, τον "έχανα"! Και νόμιζα τότε ότι μόνο εγώ το παθαίνω αυτό!


ετσι ακριβως και γω ,αν μιλουσα σε καποιον νομιζα οτι τον εχανα και μαλιστα πολλες φορες οταν η αποπραγματοποιηση ηταν εντονη,ενιωθα σαν μια ζαλαδα,σαν να ειμαι ετοιμη να λυποθημησω γιατι ολα μου φαινονταν πολυ <<περιεργα >> και ξενα γυρω μου και πανικοβαλλομουν ! Η εστιαση προοσχης ηρθε πολυ αργοτερα οταν σταματησε η αποπραγματοποιηση !

----------


## nightlost

marp & άγχος προσοπωποιημένο έτσι ακριβώς!
Είναι σαν ζαλάδα, χωρίς όμως να ζαλίζεσαι!! Όταν φύγει...θα κάνω πάρτυ. Θα σας περιμένω!

----------


## katpir

Ακριβώς τα ιδια συμπτώματα εχω μόνο που μου καταλήγουν σε πανικο.νιώθω τα μάτια μου σαν να βγαινουν προς τα εξω.και απίστευτο σφίξιμο στους κροταφους.προσπαθώ να μη δίνω σημασία και μετά υποχωρεί.ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο,αφου το μυαλό στη συγκεκριμένη περιπτωση εινσι εστιασμενο μόνο στα σωματικά συμπτώματα.δεν είναι όμως ακατόρθωτο να αντιστραφεί το παιχνίδι και να σκεφτόμαστε οτι θελουμε και μας ευχαριστεί και οχι ότι θέλει η ψυχή μας.θέλει συνεχή προσπάθεια και πείσμα,πολύ πείσμα όμως.

----------


## aggelikoula89

δυσκολο πραγμα ρε παιδια αφηστε το ειναι ν μιλαμε για ωρες ολοι για ολα οσα μας συμβινουν....παιζει ασχημα παιχνιδια το μυαλο.....γιατι ολα απο εκει ξεκινανε!!!ουφ ολη μερα σημερα προσπαθω ν γεμισω υο χρονο μ μ διαφορα για ν μην μ πιανει !!!!τωρα ξαπλωσα και νιωθω πως δεν μπορω ν χαλαρωσω....

----------


## nightlost

Ώρες ώρες επίσης έχω την αίσθηση πως είμαι σαν μεθυσμένος! Σαν να εκκρίνονται όλες οι ορμόνες μαζί. Μια υπερβολική ευφορία.

----------


## το αγχος προσωποποιημενο!

Katpir και μενα σε πανικο μου κατεληγαν , η αποπραγματοποιηση ηταν εκεινη που εβαζε μπρος και στν υπολοιπο μηχανισμο ετσι ωστε να πανικοβληθει !!ετσι ειναι,θελει πεισμα και προσπαθεια πολυ ,και στην τελικη θελει και αλλαγη ορισμενων πραγματων στην ζωη μας,ειτε αυτα μας αγχωνουν ειτε απλως δεν μας αρεσουν.δεν ειναι μονο το μυαλο ,ειναι και η καθημερινοτητα αλλα ειναι και η αξια/σημασια που δινουμε και εμεις στα συμπτωματα-σκεψεις.Παντως τιποτα δεν ειναι μονιμο και ολα πολεμουνται (και με φαρμακα αλλα και χωρις !) αγγελικουλα αυτο με τν (ελλειψη) χαλαρωσης το χω κ εγω ,σπαστικο !!Ναιτλοστ ,ναι ζαλιζεσαι χωρις να ζαλιζεσαι ετσι ετσι !!!! οσο αφορα αυτο που λες με τν υπερβολικη ευφορια εεεεε,τι στο καλο,αυτο το θελω και εγω !!! ισως απο τα μονα καλα <<συμπτωματα >>!!!χεχε

----------


## nightlost

Δεν είναι γιατί έχει κάτι περισσότερο από υπερβολή στο όλο σκηνικό. Λες βλακείες & μετά από ώρα αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι ξεπέρασες όρια.
Εδώ και μια εβδομάδα (ίσως και περισσότερο) νιώθω ότι το κεφάλι μου είναι βαρύ και οπτικά δε μπορώ να εστιάσω σε ένα σημείο &
λειτουργώ με απίστευτη χρονοκαθυστέρηση. Η
ψυχοθεραπεύτρια μου είπε πως είναι άμυνα όλο αυτό το μοτίβο με κερασάκι την αποπραγματοποίηση.
Μπορεί σε έναν χρόνο από τώρα να λέω πόσο δίκιο είχατε που γράφατε για υπομονή, επιμονή αλλά τώρα είμαι σαν μικρό παιδί.
Θέλω να φύγει όλο αυτό πάνω μου!! :(

----------


## το αγχος προσωποποιημενο!

> Δεν είναι γιατί έχει κάτι περισσότερο από υπερβολή στο όλο σκηνικό. Λες βλακείες & μετά από ώρα αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι ξεπέρασες όρια.
> Εδώ και μια εβδομάδα (ίσως και περισσότερο) νιώθω ότι το κεφάλι μου είναι βαρύ και οπτικά δε μπορώ να εστιάσω σε ένα σημείο &
> λειτουργώ με απίστευτη χρονοκαθυστέρηση. Η
> ψυχοθεραπεύτρια μου είπε πως είναι άμυνα όλο αυτό το μοτίβο με κερασάκι την αποπραγματοποίηση.
> Μπορεί σε έναν χρόνο από τώρα να λέω πόσο δίκιο είχατε που γράφατε για υπομονή, επιμονή αλλά τώρα είμαι σαν μικρό παιδί.
> Θέλω να φύγει όλο αυτό πάνω μου!! :(


Ναι και εγω σιχαινομαι αυτες τις λεξεις που αναφερεις ,απλα στο λεω οτι θα φυγει γιατι εγω πχ οταν το επαθα στην αρχη δεν ηξερα τι ηταν,νομιζα οτι τρελενομουν και ημουν βεβαιη οτι θα εμενε για παντα και οσο το ελεγα αυτο στον εαυτο μου αυτο ,τοσο χειροτερευε η αποπραγματοποιηση με ο,τι αλλο συνεπαγοταν αυτη (= και εγω ειχα μειωμενη προσοχη και μου μιλουσαν και δεν τους ακουγα,δεν μπορουσα να εστιασω πουθενα,ενιωθα ξενη με τον εαυτο μου και με τους αλλους γυρω μου και ειχα αυτο το αισθημα του ντεζα βου μονιμως το οποιο μου προκαλουσε μια ελαφρια ζαλη ,θολοτητα και εν τελει πανικο !) Ολα τα <<ψυχολογικα >>,οφειλονται σε -ισως ακραιες-αμυνες του οργανισμου μας απεναντι στο αγχος ή στο οποιοδηποτε προβλημα /δυσκολια που αντιμετωπιζουμε στην καθημερινοτητα μας.Απλα αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις προφανως αυτον τον καιρο,ειναι να χαλαρωσεις (οσο μπορεις ) ,να κανεις εστω και με το ζορι πραγματα που σου αρεσουν και ψυχοθεραπεια , η οποια βοηθαει σημαντικα.Απαξ και καταλαβεις τι σου συμβαινει και οτι δεν βλαπτει αυτο που εχεις (δεν αρκει μονο βεβαια να το καταλαβεις,αλλα να το πιστεψεις),τοτε εχεις πετυχει την μιση θεραπεια.Ειναι ενας γολγοθας,εφιαλτης οπως θες πες τον,αλλα θα τελειωσει !Κανεις δεν μπορει να σου πει ποτε ακριβως ,αλλα ενα ειναι το σιγουρο,οτι στον καθενα ειναι διαφορετικα.Μην μπαινεις στο τρυπακι να επηρεαζεσαι σχετικα με την διαρκεια αυτης της καταστασης,αν κρατησε τοσο στον ταδε ,αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι θα γινει το ιδιο και με σενα ! Πιστεψε οτι θα τα καταφερεις και θα το κανεις :)

----------


## στελιος66

> Ναι και εγω σιχαινομαι αυτες τις λεξεις που αναφερεις ,απλα στο λεω οτι θα φυγει γιατι εγω πχ οταν το επαθα στην αρχη δεν ηξερα τι ηταν,νομιζα οτι τρελενομουν και ημουν βεβαιη οτι θα εμενε για παντα και οσο το ελεγα αυτο στον εαυτο μου αυτο ,τοσο χειροτερευε η αποπραγματοποιηση με ο,τι αλλο συνεπαγοταν αυτη (= και εγω ειχα μειωμενη προσοχη και μου μιλουσαν και δεν τους ακουγα,δεν μπορουσα να εστιασω πουθενα,ενιωθα ξενη με τον εαυτο μου και με τους αλλους γυρω μου και ειχα αυτο το αισθημα του ντεζα βου μονιμως το οποιο μου προκαλουσε μια ελαφρια ζαλη ,θολοτητα και εν τελει πανικο !) Ολα τα <<ψυχολογικα >>,οφειλονται σε -ισως ακραιες-αμυνες του οργανισμου μας απεναντι στο αγχος ή στο οποιοδηποτε προβλημα /δυσκολια που αντιμετωπιζουμε στην καθημερινοτητα μας.Απλα αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις προφανως αυτον τον καιρο,ειναι να χαλαρωσεις (οσο μπορεις ) ,να κανεις εστω και με το ζορι πραγματα που σου αρεσουν και ψυχοθεραπεια , η οποια βοηθαει σημαντικα.Απαξ και καταλαβεις τι σου συμβαινει και οτι δεν βλαπτει αυτο που εχεις (δεν αρκει μονο βεβαια να το καταλαβεις,αλλα να το πιστεψεις),τοτε εχεις πετυχει την μιση θεραπεια.Ειναι ενας γολγοθας,εφιαλτης οπως θες πες τον,αλλα θα τελειωσει !Κανεις δεν μπορει να σου πει ποτε ακριβως ,αλλα ενα ειναι το σιγουρο,οτι στον καθενα ειναι διαφορετικα.Μην μπαινεις στο τρυπακι να επηρεαζεσαι σχετικα με την διαρκεια αυτης της καταστασης,αν κρατησε τοσο στον ταδε ,αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι θα γινει το ιδιο και με σενα ! Πιστεψε οτι θα τα καταφερεις και θα το κανεις :)


Παιδια καλημερα! Ειχατε και αποπροσωποποιηση μαζι με την αποπραγματωποιηση;

----------


## το αγχος προσωποποιημενο!

> Παιδια καλημερα! Ειχατε και αποπροσωποποιηση μαζι με την αποπραγματωποιηση;


Ναι ! ουτως η αλλως η αποπραγματοποιηση/αποπροσωποιηση πανε πακετο μαζι τις περισσοτερες φορες

----------


## στελιος66

> Ναι ! ουτως η αλλως η αποπραγματοποιηση/αποπροσωποιηση πανε πακετο μαζι τις περισσοτερες φορες


Εσυ αγχος προσ το ξεπερασες χωρις φαρμακα μπραβο. Σε ποσο καιρο ειδες διαφορα; Ειχες παραλληλα και καταθλιψη;

----------


## το αγχος προσωποποιημενο!

επαιρνα ζαναξ για ενα χρονικο διαστημα αλλα ως εκει,τωρα ειμαι χωρις :) δεν θεωρω οτι τα φαρμακα αντιμετωπιζουν το προβλημα στν ριζα τους γι αυτο και δεν τα επελεξα,αλλωστε ο ψυχιατρος οσο και αν τν παρακαλουσα σε καποια φαση επειδη ενιωθα χαλια ,δεν μ εδινε τιποτα . Καιρο να σου πω δεν ξερω , δηλαδη εφευγαν και ξαναερχοντουσαν ολα αυτα ,αλλα να φανταστεις μεχρι αρχες ιουνιου καλα καλα δεν μπορουσα να βγω απο το σπιτι ( μαρτιο ξεκινησε το ολο θεμα),ενω απο ιουλιο και μετα πηρα μπρος και πια ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα ! Καταθλιψη με την εννοια που εχει στν ψυχιατρικη δεν ξερω, παντως δεν ειχα ορεξη για τιποτα,δεν ετρωγα οπως στα κανονικα μου πλαισια,κοιμομουν τα ξημερωματα λογω της ταραχης κ πανικου και δεν εβγαινα καθολου,υπερβολικη στεναχωρια μαλλον θα το λεγα...!

----------


## στελιος66

Καλησπερα αγχος και σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για ολα και ιδιαιτερως για το μνμ που μου εστειλες. Μολις τωρα το ειδα! Σα να μου περιγραφεις τον εαυτο μου! Μου φαινεται σχεδον απιθανο οτι νιωθουμε(ενιωθες),τα ιδια πραγματα ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ!!! Εχεις απολυτο δικιο οτι ολα προερχονται απο αυξημενο αγχος. Το κακο με'μενα ειναι οτι ασχολουμαι σχεδον συνεχως μαζι του και ετσι του δινω τροφη! Που να πεθανει το ατιμο! Πρεπει με καποιο τροπο να του επιβαλω ασιτια! Αλλα πως; Καταφυγιο βρισκω στην προσευχη και στον Θεο.

----------


## στελιος66

Απο αλλα συμπτωματα στενοχωρια μεγαλη οπως και'συ και φοβο μ'αυτο που μου συμβαινει. Συνεχεις σκεψεις για το ποτε,πωςκαι αν θα περασει κλπ.

----------


## το αγχος προσωποποιημενο!

Στελιο,ειναι λογικο που ασχολεισαι μαζι του ,διοτι αυτη την στιγμη το αγχος σου επιβαλλεται και σου προκαλει ολα αυτα τα δυσαρεστα συμπτωματα και συναισθηματα ! Απλα προσπαθησε να το αγνοησεις,εστω και για λιγο.Μην βυθιζεσαι παραπανω . Απο την στιγμη που ξες ,πως ολο αυτο ειναι αντιδραση του οργανισμου σου στο αγχος ,γεγονος που σημαινει οτι στην πραγματικοτητα ΔΕΝ μπορεις να παθεις τιποτα απολυτως ,μπορεις να ξεχαστεις με κατι αλλο ευχαριστο και κατα προτιμηση τιποτα σε στυλ γυμναστικης -εγω παω για τρεξιμο ή τεννις συνηθως,με βοηθαει πολυ-ετσι ωστε να εκτονωνεσαι και εσυ και το αγχος σου. Απο την στιγμη που βρισκεις καταφυγιο στν προσευχη ,αυτο ειναι καλο για σενα,αλλα δεν παυει να ειναι κατι παθητικο . Δειξε στν αποπραγματοποιηση/αποπροσωποιηση σου οτι αυτο που εχεις απλα δεν σε νοιαζει και θα φυγει προτου το καταλαβεις . Επισης δοκιμασε και εσυ να την προκαλεις μονος σου και μετα να την διωχνεις.δεν πιανει με την πρωτη,αλλα επειτα βοηθαει πολυ !!!

----------


## το αγχος προσωποποιημενο!

Θα περασει στελιο ,απλα τωρα εγινε μια εκρηξη αγχους μεσα σου και βγαινει με αυτον τον τροπο ! αλλωστε το εχεις ξαναπερασει κατι παρομοιο απο οτι μου λες,απλα τωρα σε τρομαξε παραπανω και κρατησε επομενως μεγαλυτερο χρονικο διαστημα. Δεν θα εισαι παντα ετσι , μπορει μαλιστα και σε ενα μηνα να εισαι περδικι ,απλα θελει προσπαθεια ! σε ψυχολογο/ψυχιατρο ειπαμε πας?

----------


## στελιος66

Σκεφτωμαι να αρχισω ξανα γυμναστηριο που μ'αρεσει πολυ αλλα λεω πως θα παω ετσι που νιωθω. Δηλαδη εννοω οτι αισθανωμαι μια συναισθηματικη παγωμαρα που δεν με αφηνει να χαρω τιποτα σχεδον. Ισως ειμαι τελικα λιγο η πολυ τελειομανης και θελω ολα να λειτουργουν ρολοι,μεσα μου και εξω μου! Τωρα για την προσευχη εχω να σου πω οτι εχει μεγαλη δυναμικη πιστεψε με,απλα οταν εισαι τοσο χαλια εχεις αναγκη αμεσα αποτελεσματα και αυτο δεν συμβαινει παντοτε με την προσευχη. Ομως σε διαβεβαιω πως παντοτε ερχεται και βοηθεια και λυση ακομη και με σχετικη καθυστερηση! Απλα προκειται για αθλημα που απαιτει υπομονη απο τον αθλουμενο.

----------


## στελιος66

Εχω φιλο ψυχιατρο ο οποιος ειναι απολυτα καθυσηχαστικος,ενα πραγμα οπως εσυ! Εισαι υπεροχη στο να δινεις θαρρος.Ειλικρινα χαιρομαι που συζητω μαζι σου. Σ'ευχαριστω απο καρδιας.

----------


## στελιος66

Θα ξαναμπω στο φορουμ λιγο αργοτερα γιατι πρεπει να φυγω τωρα. Τα λεμε.

----------


## το αγχος προσωποποιημενο!

Θαυμαζω τους ανθρωπους που εχουν πιστη μεσα τους:) αλλα δυστυχως δεν ειμαι ενας απο αυτους,δεν πιστευω ακριβως (αγνωστικιστρια) οποτε δεν ειμαι το καταλληλο ατομο που μπορει να σου απαντησει για την προσευχη ! Παντως για την παγωμαρα που λες,μην την αφησεις να σε περιορισει !! Ξεκινα γυμναστηριο ή ο,τι αλλο σε ευχαριστει και θα δεις αποτελεσματα !!! αν ξεχνιεσαι και για μια ωρα ,ειναι μεγαλο κατορθωμα ! και βουρ στην ψυχοθεραπεια θα προτεινα,εμενα με ηρεμησε παρα πολυ και σου δειχνει κ πιο πρακτικους τροπους να χειριζεσαι τετοια θεματα !!!:)

----------


## στελιος66

> Θαυμαζω τους ανθρωπους που εχουν πιστη μεσα τους:) αλλα δυστυχως δεν ειμαι ενας απο αυτους,δεν πιστευω ακριβως (αγνωστικιστρια) οποτε δεν ειμαι το καταλληλο ατομο που μπορει να σου απαντησει για την προσευχη ! Παντως για την παγωμαρα που λες,μην την αφησεις να σε περιορισει !! Ξεκινα γυμναστηριο ή ο,τι αλλο σε ευχαριστει και θα δεις αποτελεσματα !!! αν ξεχνιεσαι και για μια ωρα ,ειναι μεγαλο κατορθωμα ! και βουρ στην ψυχοθεραπεια θα προτεινα,εμενα με ηρεμησε παρα πολυ και σου δειχνει κ πιο πρακτικους τροπους να χειριζεσαι τετοια θεματα !!!:)


Ψυχοθεραπεια που κανεις; Εχεις υπ'οψιν σου καποιο καλο βιβλιο σχετικο με την περιπτωση;

----------


## στελιος66

Σου εστειλα μνμ απαντηση.

----------


## nightlost

Ούτε και γω πιστεύω με τον ίδιο τρόπο των υπολοίπων και δε μπορώ να εναποθέσω ελπίδες στη πίστη, παρά μόνο στον ίδιο μου εαυτό.
Αν όμως έχει λειτουργήσει τότε μάλλον πρόκειται για μηχανισμό που αποδίδει.
Στέλιο και γω σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω το γυμναστήριο, αλλά δεδομένου πως αισθάνομαι περίεργα σε άλλους χώρους το τρενάρω συνεχώς...

----------


## το αγχος προσωποποιημενο!

> Ούτε και γω πιστεύω με τον ίδιο τρόπο των υπολοίπων και δε μπορώ να εναποθέσω ελπίδες στη πίστη, παρά μόνο στον ίδιο μου εαυτό.
> Αν όμως έχει λειτουργήσει τότε μάλλον πρόκειται για μηχανισμό που αποδίδει.
> Στέλιο και γω σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω το γυμναστήριο, αλλά δεδομένου πως αισθάνομαι περίεργα σε άλλους χώρους το τρενάρω συνεχώς...



Ναιτλοστ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ !!!!!!! Μην παραιτεισαι και απο αυτο ! Ξερω ποσο δυσκολο σου ειναι ,αλλα στο γυμναστηριο θα εχεις το νου σου σε χιλια δυο αλλα πραγματα που ακομα και η αποπραγματοποιηση να ειναι εκει,ΚΑΠΩΣ θα καταφερεις να ξεχαστεις !!!Θα σε βοηθησει πολυ και θα σε κανει να εκτονωθεις ! αλλωστε δεν ειναι τυχαιο που λεμε οτι η γυμναστικη ειναι η καλυτερη ψυχοθεραπεια !! Ξερω το συναισθημα που σε κανει να θες να φυγεις λογω αυτου του περιεργου κλιματος που δημιουργει αλλα ΚΑΤΣΕ ,εστω και μιση ωρα ,οσο αντεξεις , μην το αφηνεις να μεγαλωνει οσο και αν αυτο θελει !

----------


## nightlost

> Ναιτλοστ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ !!!!!!! Μην παραιτεισαι και απο αυτο ! Ξερω ποσο δυσκολο σου ειναι ,αλλα στο γυμναστηριο θα εχεις το νου σου σε χιλια δυο αλλα πραγματα που ακομα και η αποπραγματοποιηση να ειναι εκει,ΚΑΠΩΣ θα καταφερεις να ξεχαστεις !!!Θα σε βοηθησει πολυ και θα σε κανει να εκτονωθεις ! αλλωστε δεν ειναι τυχαιο που λεμε οτι η γυμναστικη ειναι η καλυτερη ψυχοθεραπεια !! Ξερω το συναισθημα που σε κανει να θες να φυγεις λογω αυτου του περιεργου κλιματος που δημιουργει αλλα ΚΑΤΣΕ ,εστω και μιση ωρα ,οσο αντεξεις , μην το αφηνεις να μεγαλωνει οσο και αν αυτο θελει !


Θα ξεκινήσω αύριο!
Πρέπει να πάμε κόντρα και να μη συντηρούμε αρνητικές καταστάσεις!
Αυτό σκέφτομαι συνέχεια...

----------


## στελιος66

Ναιτ λοστ καλημερα! Να πας γυμναστηριο γιατι μονο ετσι θα φυγουν ολα.Εννοω μεσα απο δραστηριοτητες και κοινωνικες επαφες. Απλα εγω οταν παθαινω αυτη την κατασταση αρχιζω να νιωθω εναν περιεργο φοβο που με καθηλωνει και απομονωνει και αυτο ειναι το χειροτερο,γιατι ουσιαστικα τρεναρει την αποθεραπεια.

----------


## xart

> Στέλιο και γω σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω το γυμναστήριο, αλλά δεδομένου πως αισθάνομαι περίεργα σε άλλους χώρους το τρενάρω συνεχώς...


Να σκέφτεσαι ότι θα είναι "άλλος χώρος" μόνο στην αρχή. Μετά από λίγο θα είναι κι αυτός ένας "δικός σου χώρος". Αυτό συμβαίνει με όλους και είναι φυσιολογικό. Κανείς δεν πάει πρώτη φορά σε ένα γυμναστήριο (ή σε νέα δουλειά, σχολείο κλπ) και είναι "σαν στο σπίτι του".

----------


## το αγχος προσωποποιημενο!

Nightlost μπραβο σου !!!! Συνεχισε ετσι !!!!!!! Θα γινεις καλα στο πι και φι ,αν το προσπαθεις οπως και τωρα !!! απο μενα σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα !!!!!!:) να μας ενημερωνεις για την προοδο σου ! και ναι συμφωνω με χαρτ,θεμα προσαρμογης ειναι ολα,μην αγχο !

----------


## lilium87

καλημέρα σε όλους.

Είχα γράψει τον περασμένο Απρίλιο στο φόρουμ για τη δική μου εμπειρία, μη γνωρίζοντας ότι είναι αποπροσωποποίηση. Είχα κι εγώ τα γνωστά συμπτώματα και αποπραγματοποίηση. Όλα ξεκίνησαν από ένα βάρος στο κεφάλι που ήρθε από το πουθενά πριν 4 χρόνια περίπου, αφού ήπια έναν καφέ. Από τότε άρχισα να παλεύω με την αποπροσωποποίηση. Μόλις πέρσυ όμως αποφάσισα να το ψάξω και να δω περί τίνος πρόκειται. Έψαξα πολύ στο Ιντερνετ και βρήκα αυτό που ταίριαζε απόλυτα στην περίπτωσή μου. Αποφάσισα να πάω σε ψυχολόγο. Αφού τελικά αναγνώρισα ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν όντως η αποπροσωποποίηση, ξεκίνησα ψυχοθεραπεία και πρέπει να σας πω με μεγάλη μου χαρά ότι μετά από 1,5 χρόνο που κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία, κοντέυω να γίνω εντελώς καλά...Η ψυχολόγος μου πρότεινε κάποια στιγμή να πάρω αντικαταθλιπτικά, αλλά ήμουν πολύ επίμονη να το παλέψω μόνη μου και τελικά δεν πήρα ποτέ χάπια. 

Η λύση για μένα ήρθε όταν κατάλαβα μέσω της ψυχοθεραπείας ότι αυτό που έπαθα, το έπαθα λόγω ενός συνδυασμού άγχους, απογοητεύσεων επαγγελματικών και κυρίως προσωπικών, ήπιας κατάθλιψης και δικής μου υπερευαισθησίας...Τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες έχω αρχίσει να αισθάνομαι ξανά τον εαυτό μου και να είμαι όπως πριν. Έφυγα από μία σχέση που με πίεζε και μου προκαλούσε αυτά τα συμπτωματα και ηρέμησα. Η ηρεμία με βοηθησε πολύ να επανέλθω. Σταμάτησα να πιέζω τον εαυτό μου να διαβάζει συνέχεια και ξεπέρασα την ερωτική απογοήτευση που στην ουσία με έφερε αε αυτό το σημείο. Τελικά το πρόβλημα της αποπροσωποποίησης καταλαβα ότι είναι κάτι που προκαλούμε άθελά μας οι ίδιοι στον ευατό μας, κάτι σαν άμυνα. Είναι σαν να σου φωνάζει ο εαυτός σου ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Σου φωνάζει ο εαυτός σου να τον προσέξεις παραπάνω, να μην τον πιέζεις και να μην τον αγχώνεις...και να διώξεις μακριά του ανθρώπους που σε πληγώνουν και σε στενοχωρούν. Έχω αρχίσει να ακούω τον εαυτό μου και για αυτό είμαι καλύτερα. Είναι όντως το χειρότερο πράγμα που έχω βιώσει ποτέ, αλλά μπήκα στη διαδικασία να καταλάβω πιο καλά τον εαυτό μου, τα όρια μου, τη δύναμή μου και να κάνω αλλαγές στη ζωή μου που ίσως πριν δε θα έκανα ποτέ...

Μην τη φοβάστε την αποπροσωποποίηση. Θέλει κάτι να σας πει. Ακούστε την όσο πιο πολύ μπορείτε.

Είμαι πολύ καλά πλέον, αλλά ακόμα όταν πιέζομαι ή στενοχωριέμαι, αρχίζουν πάλι τα συμπτώματα. Είναι σημαντικό όμως ότι πλέον γνωρίζω ότι δεν είναι τρέλα ή κάτι που δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω, αλλά είναι ο εαυτός μου που μου φωνάζει να τον βοηθήσω.


Καλή συνέχεια και όλα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## στελιος66

Καλημερα λιλιουμ! Χαιρομαι που βγηκες στο φως! Ετσι ενας ενας ολοι να σε ακολουθησουμε και να μην ξανακυλησει κανεις πια σ'αυτη την μαυρη τρυπα!Και το σημαντικοτερο ειναι οτι το ξεπερασες χωρις φαρμακα! Να ρωτησω μονο, ηταν δυσκολο,η ηταν κατι το οποιο η αποφαση και μονο αρκουσε;

----------


## nightlost

lilium87 να σαι καλά για το post!
Άνθρωποι που έχουν βιώσει ακριβώς το ίδιο και κατάφεραν να το ξεπεράσουν, δίνουν τεράστια ψυχολογική βοήθεια σε όσους το περνάνε ήδη.
Εχθές ήμουν όλη τη μέρα εκτός σπιτιού. Στην αρχή αισθανόμουν άβολα και έντονη απειλή. Αλλά αργότερα αφού με πίεσα να μείνω εκτός και
με παρέα διαπίστωσα πως στο 80% ήμουν μια χαρά. Ένα χρόνο τώρα είχα βρει εν μέρει, το φάρμακο για τη μεγάλη μου ταλαιπωρία και για κάποιο λόγο
αφέθηκα και ξανά ξεκίνησε το πρόβλημα.

----------


## lilium87

> Καλημερα λιλιουμ! Χαιρομαι που βγηκες στο φως! Ετσι ενας ενας ολοι να σε ακολουθησουμε και να μην ξανακυλησει κανεις πια σ'αυτη την μαυρη τρυπα!Και το σημαντικοτερο ειναι οτι το ξεπερασες χωρις φαρμακα! Να ρωτησω μονο, ηταν δυσκολο,η ηταν κατι το οποιο η αποφαση και μονο αρκουσε;



δεν ήταν δύσκολο γιατί ήμουν αποφασισμένη να μην μπω ποτέ στο τρυπάκι των χαπιών. Ελπίζω να μη χρειαστεί ποτέ. 

Κατάφερα να πάω διακοπές μόνη μου το καλοκαίρι, ενώ κάθε φορά που έμενα με τον εαυτό μου μόνη με έπιανε πανικός. Πέρασα όμορφα, χαλάρωσα, ηρέμησα και από κει ξεκίνησα να είμαι καλά. Για μένα μέτρησε πολύ και το ότι πιστεύω στο Θεό....Δεν μπορούσα να μιλήσω σε κανέναν άλλον εκτός από την ψυχολόγο μου για αυτό που μου συνέβαινε και αυτό ήταν τραγικό. Το ότι πίστευα όμως και προσευχόμουν να μου δίνει δύναμη ο Θεός να το ξεπεράσω, με βοήθησε πολύ...Βεβαια, αυτό δεν είναι "φάρμακο", απλώς αναφέρω τι με βοήθησε εκτός των άλλων. Εννοείται ότι η ψυχοθεραπεία με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ, γιατί δεν ένιωθα καθόλου τον ευτό μου, ένιωθα ξένη με μένα την ίδια. Η ψυχοθεραπεία λοιπόν με οδήγησε σιγά-σιγά πίσω στον εαυτό μου...

Να θυμάστε ότι δεν είστε τρελοί. Απλώς είστε πληγωμένοι, απογοητευμένοι, αγχωμένοι και παραπάνω ευαίσθητοι ίσως από άλλους ανθρώπους. Το άγχος, η πίεση και η κατάθλιψη είναι εκρηκτικός συνδυασμός για να πάθει κανείς αποπροσωποποίηση. Και πάλι όμως, μην το αντιμετωπίζετε σαν απειλή, αλλά σαν προειδοποίηση. Σας φωνάζει ο εαυτός σας ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά.

----------


## στελιος66

Μπραβο λιλιουμ νομιζω οτι λειτουργησες πολυ σωστα. Χρειαζεται πιστη στον Θεο και στον εαυτο μας.Δεν εχω δοκιμασει ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα νομιζω οτι θα ειναι κατι θετικο που θα βοηθαει αρκετα.Εγω παλι νομιζω οτι η προσευχη λειτουργει θεραπευτικα οταν βεβαια κανεις πιστευει.Απλα οπως ειχα πει, καμια φορα τα αποτελεσματα της, <αργουν>να φανουν,παντοτε ομως ερχονται, εστω και με σχετικη καθυστερηση.Αυτο αλλωστε δεν συμβαινει και με την ψυχοθεραπεια,αλλα και με την φαρμακοθεραπεια;

----------


## στελιος66

Λιλιουμ ψυχοθεραπεια κανεις με ψυχολογο η ψυχιατρο;

----------


## lilium87

με ψυχολόγο κάνω

----------


## nightlost

Έχει περίπου 10 μέρες που ξεκίνησα με ψυχολόγο & η αλήθεια μια μικρή διαφορά την έχω δει!
Με έχω πείσει και έχω συμφωνήσει με τον εαυτό μου πως δε πρόκειται να ξανά περάσω τα ίδια. Θα θεραπευτώ από όλο αυτό ξεκινώντας από το να βγάλω από
τη ζωή μου όλους εκείνους τους αστάθμιτους παράγοντες που με επηρεάζουν σε τέτοιο βαθμό, που παράγεται πλήρης αποδιοργάνωση.
Θέλει πολύ προσωπική δουλειά, να πετάξεις και να κρατήσεις στοιχεία του εαυτού σου & του περίγυρου σου. 
Επειδή θα βρίσκομαι πότε επαρχεία & πότε στη πρωτεύουσα, αποφάσισα να το κάνω συνδιαστικά με τη βοήθεια ψυχολόγου-ψυχιάτρου.
Ακόμη & αν αυτό με κάνει να ξανά γυρίσω σε φαρμακευτική αγωγή.
Επίσης όταν δε σκέφτομαι η αποπραγματοποίηση δεν υπάρχει...όταν για 1 δευτερόλεπτο του δευτερολέπτου επανέλθουν οι κακές σκέψεις υφίσταται
ότι & πριν. 
Δε θα γίνουμε ήρωες, ότι το πολεμήσαμε με καμία βοήθεια. Είμαστε ήδη ήρωες.

----------


## στελιος66

Ετσι μπραβο ναιτλοστ, και απο'δω και περα να μου κανεις την χαρη,να μην εισαι καθολου λοστ! Θα εισαι αγωνιστης και στο τελος το οποιο ευχομαι να ειναι συντομο,θα βγεις νικητης! Οι κακες σκεψεις ειναι σαν τα αεροπλανα. Θα συνεχισουν να ερχονται,οπως και τα αεροπλανα να πετανε πανω απ'τα κεφαλια μας. Το θεμα ειναι να μην δημιουργουμε μεσα μας,διαδρομους προσγειωσης γι'αυτα! Αυτος ειναι νομιζω ο κυριος αγωνας μας.Αν μπορεσεις δε να καταφερεις κατι χωρις φαρμακα η εστω με κατι σχετικα ελαφρυ,ακομη καλυτερα. Αλλα κι'αν ακομη παρεις κατι δεν τρεχει τιποτα,θα γινεις καλα και θα τα σταματησεις ολα μια και καλη. Και μην χανεσαι να μαθαινουμε νεα σου.

----------


## το αγχος προσωποποιημενο!

> Ετσι μπραβο ναιτλοστ, και απο'δω και περα να μου κανεις την χαρη,να μην εισαι καθολου λοστ! Θα εισαι αγωνιστης και στο τελος το οποιο ευχομαι να ειναι συντομο,θα βγεις νικητης! Οι κακες σκεψεις ειναι σαν τα αεροπλανα. Θα συνεχισουν να ερχονται,οπως και τα αεροπλανα να πετανε πανω απ'τα κεφαλια μας. Το θεμα ειναι να μην δημιουργουμε μεσα μας,διαδρομους προσγειωσης γι'αυτα! Αυτος ειναι νομιζω ο κυριος αγωνας μας.Αν μπορεσεις δε να καταφερεις κατι χωρις φαρμακα η εστω με κατι σχετικα ελαφρυ,ακομη καλυτερα. Αλλα κι'αν ακομη παρεις κατι δεν τρεχει τιποτα,θα γινεις καλα και θα τα σταματησεις ολα μια και καλη. Και μην χανεσαι να μαθαινουμε νεα σου.


ετσι ακριβως !!!!!!! Συνεχισε και θα τα καταφερεις !!!!!! :D (στελιο σ εχω στειλει ποσα μυνηματα !!! )

----------


## nightlost

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδάκια!!! (πείτε πως σαs έκανα like) ;)

----------


## lilium87

εννοείται ότι είμαστε ήρωες. Είναι ό,τι πιο δύσκολο έχω αντιμετωπίσει ως τώρα και το αντιμετώπισα ολομόναχη, από τα 22 περίπου χρόνια της ζωής μου ως τα 25...Θα βγείτε νικητές. Πιστέψτέ με.

----------


## στελιος66

Λιλιουμ μπραβο,αλλα απ'οτι θυμαμαι δεν ησουν ακριβως μονη.... Εχεις παντα διπλα σου τον Θεο στον οποιο προσευχεσαι και ο οποιος ειναι ο καλυτερος ψυχοθεραπευτης τελικα!!

----------


## lilium87

ναι....το Θεό και την ψυχολόγο μου....το θέμα όμως είναι να έχεις και έναν άνθρωπο να σε αγκαλιάσει στος δύσκολες στιγμές, εγώ δεν είχα και πιστεύω ότι αν είχα μια φίλη, εναν φίλο που να ξέρει τι περνούσα θα ήταν πιο εύκολα...Αν έχετε κοντά σας ατομα που αγαπάτε και σας αγαπούν, εμπιστευθείτε τους το τι σας συμβαίνει, θα είναι τεράστια ανακούφιση για σας. Όπως και να χει, μην το βάζετε κάτω.

----------


## mariosss

τελικα η αποπροσωποποιηση περναει lilium ??

----------


## anxious4ever

το χω περασει κ γω πολλες φορες στν ζωη μου.στα 25 μου το εμαθα πρωτη φορα.απο τοτε οταν περανω επεισοδιο κανω κατευθειαν απορποσωποιηση..ειναι ο.τι χειροτερο εχω βιωσει.στην αρχη νομιζα πως θα μαι για παντα ετσι
ομως μετα απο κανα χρονο εφυγε..με ψυχοθεραπεια..τωρα πηρα αντικαταθλιπτικα κ σε 1 μηνα ειχε τελειωσει.
ειναι συνεπεια του στρες.εγω νομιζα οτι ειχα παθει ψυχωση..
τα ενιωθα ολα ξενα, ελεγχα τις κινησεις μου, δεν ειχα συναισθηματα καθολου, δεν ενιωθα τιποτα..σαν να μουν σε μια γυαλα.
ο stelios66 τα ξερει καλα!! που σαι ρε στελιο?????????!!!!! τι κανεις ?

----------


## anxious4ever

> τελικα η αποπροσωποποιηση περναει lilium ??


φυσικα και περναει! οταν αποφορτισθεις απο το στρες περναει τελειως!
απο το στρες αποφορτιζεσαι με ψυχοθεραπεια κ ισως κ φαρμακακια...
αλλα περναει το ατιμο! περναει!εγω ειμαι μια χαρα τωρα.

----------


## mariosss

το εχω ενα μηνα τωρα και νιωθω πολλυ παραξενα μονο οι αναμνησεις εχουν μεινει ανεπαφες ολα τα αλλα μου ειναι ξενα λες και τοσα χρονια δεν ζουσα και τωρα αρχισα! σαν να μου εχουν ξεκολλήσει το μυαλο απο το σωμα.. η μονη μου παρηγορια ειναι ο θεος που παντα βρισκει τον τροπο και με βοηθαει...

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι ετσι νιωθεις..αλλα περναει ..πιστεψε με.
αν παρατηρησεις μετα απο ζεστο ντους εισαι λιγο καλυτερα απο αυτο.
αυτο συμβαινει γιατι το ζεστο νερο προκαλει υπεραιμια στον εγκεφαλο κ οξυγωνονεται καλυτερα.
επισης δοκιμασε ασκησεις χαλαρωσης , αναπνοες κ γιογκα..σιγα σιγα οταν φυγει το στρες θα περασει κ η αποπροσωποπιηση.

----------


## mariosss

εσυ BOOM ποσο καιρο το ειχες? ετσι ειναι τα συπτωματα οπως τα περιγραψα? νιοθεις ξενος η σαν να μην υπαρχεις?

----------


## tg1

βοηθηστε με βρε παιδια ν ακαταλαβω κ γω τι ειναι αυτο που εχω!? εγω τρομαζω με την ιδια μου την υπαρξη. με τις κινησεις μου με την σκεψη μου με αυτα που λεω!λες και ειναι καποιος αλλος και οχι εγω!

----------


## mariosss

τοτε ισως και εσει εχεις αποπροσωποποιηση tg1! εχεις αυτα που εγραψα και εγω? ποιο πανω?

----------


## tg1

> τοτε ισως και εσει εχεις αποπροσωποποιηση tg1! εχεις αυτα που εγραψα και εγω? ποιο πανω?


νιωθω τον εαυτο μου σα ξενο οταν κοιτιεμαι στον καθρεφτη αλλα με τρομαζουν και οι κινησεις μου και οι σκεψεις μου οταν τις συνειδητοποιω,σαν να παρακολουθω τον εαυτο μου και δεν ειμαι αυτη που κινειται και συμπεριφερεται ετσι

----------


## anxious4ever

tg1 μου εστειλες προσωπ.μην. αλλα δεν μπορω να σου στειλω αν δεν δημοσιευσεις 50 απαντησεις εδω..δυστυχως.
οταν φτασεις τα 50 κ θελεις ακομα να μου πεις , τοτε στειλε μου.

----------


## mariosss

ναι ετσι ειναι και οσο το σκεφτεσαι θα επιμενει σαν να ειμαστε παρατηρητες του εαυτου μας... ποσο καιρο το εχεις?

----------


## tg1

οκ ευχαριστω ηδη απαντησα

----------


## tg1

> ναι ετσι ειναι και οσο το σκεφτεσαι θα επιμενει σαν να ειμαστε παρατηρητες του εαυτου μας... ποσο καιρο το εχεις?


 εδω και τρεις μηνες αλλα μου εχει συμβει και παλιοτερα αλλες 2 φορες.δε ξερω αν τελικα ειναι αποπροσωποποιηση αυτο που εχω,γιατι απο ο,τι διαβαζω σε αλλους δεν εχουν επαφη με το σωμα τους,εγω τρομαζω με τις κινησεις μου οποτε ισως καποια διαταραχη αγχους?

----------


## mariosss

και αποπροσωποποιηση να ειναι και αυτη απο το αγχος μας ειναι! ειναι διαταραχη απο αγχος και στρες! παντος αυτα που γραφεις μοιαζουν και με τους δικους μου φοβους! το εχεις 3 μηνες συνεχομενα? ολη μερα?

----------


## tg1

ναι ολη μερα, ακομα και σε μερικα μου ονειρα αισθανομαι ετσι.. δυσκολο πραγμα..να τρομαζεις με τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο.. στην αρχη τρομαζα και με το περιβαλλον μου,ολα μου φαινοντουσαν σαν να ζω σε matrix

----------


## mariosss

ακριβος ετσι ενιωθα και εγω! στην αρχη ενιωθα ξενο το περιβαλλον μου και μετα τον εαυτο μου! πιστευω ειναι αποπραγματοποιηση και αποπροσωποποιηση και στον καθε ανθρωπο ερχεται με διαφορετικες εντασεις και διαρκεια αν θελεις να σου στειλω και ιστοσελιδες που γραφουν λεπτομερειες για τις διαταραχες εχτος αν το εχεις ψαξει!

----------


## tg1

στειλε μου αν θελεις αν και το εχω ψαξει και γω απλα δεν ημουν πολυ σιγουρη αν ισχυουν και στην δικη μου περιπτωση, σ ευχαριστω, εσυ πώς το αντιμετωπιζεις?

----------


## mariosss

http://el.265health.com/conditions-t...l#.VDPlwxZ9vQs
http://www.feelokay.gr/2014/01/apopr...atopoihsh.html
http://www.iatronet.gr/iatriko-lexik...popoiisis.html
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%91%...B7%CF%83%CE%B7
ειναι παρα πολλες οι ιστοσελιδες που αναφερονται σε αυτο μας μοιαζει για πολυ περιεργο αλλα απο οτι φαινεται ειναι πολυ συχνη διαταραχη! εγω κανω υπομονη και προσπαθω να μην το σκεφτομαι! εσυ εχεις παει σε κανενα ψυχολογο?

----------


## tg1

σ ευχαριστω μαριε, τις εχω τσεκαρει ολες :)
αυτην την εβδομαδα θα κανω την 2η συνεδριαση με την ψυχολογο μου.αν και την ρωτησα ευθεως αν εχω αποπροσωποποιηση δε μου απαντησε το ιδιο. μου ειπε οτι αυτο θελει χρονο για να δουμε αν ισχυει. εσυ μπορεις να πας σε καποιον ειδικο?

----------


## mariosss

δεν εχω παει ακομα αλλα με ολα αυτα που διαβασα ξερω τι εχω και επιδη ειμαι και πολυ αγχωδεις ανθρωπος καταλαβα και πως ηρθε! εμεινα και ανεργος τελευταια ολλα μαζι!! εσυ γενικα αγχώνεσαι ευκολα? ποσο χρονο εισαι?

----------


## tg1

οποτε ειναι δυσκολα απο αποψης οικονομικου ε? ναι ειμαι αγχωδης ανθρωπος,ολο αυτο εχει εππηρεασει και την δουλεια μου αφου σταματησα να πηγαινω :/, ευτυχως εχω την στηριξη του συντροφου μου και της οικογενειας μου.. 33 ειμαι αλλα οπως προειπα δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που μου συμβαινει..απλα τις αλλες 2 δεν ηξερα τι ειναι αυτο και δεν ηταν ισως τοσο εντονο

----------


## mariosss

εγω δεν το εχω πει στην συντροφο μου το περναω μονος μου τουλαχιστον προσπαθω αλλα νομιζω δεν κανω καλα! εχεις σταματησει εντελως απο τη δουλεια σου η εχεις παρει αδεια ενοεις?

----------


## tg1

εχω σταματησει εντελως.. γιατι δε το μοιραζεσαι?θα σε ανακουφισει καπως

----------


## anxious4ever

αν κανετε αναπνοες απο μυτη κ κρατησετε αερα μεσα μετρησετε εως το 4 κ μετα βγαλετε αργα αερα, θα παρατηρεισετε οτι θα νιωσετε μια χαλαρωση κ θα φυγει η αποπροσωποποιηση.
πολλες αναπνοες, τουλαχιστον 10 σε απολυτα ηρεμο περιβαλλον..
ειναι ασκησεις χαλαρωσης κ ειναι πραγματικα φανταστικο το πως περναει η αποπροσωποποιηση με αυτες τις ασκησεις.
η βλακεια ειναι οτι μολις ξαναερθει το στρες το ξανανιωθεις..
εγω εκανα πολλες φορες την ημερα ασκησεις χαλαρωσης κ μολις σταματαγα ενιωθα παλι κανονικη.
για προσπαθειστε κ πειτε μου.

----------


## tg1

ευχαριστω για το tip, βοηθαει καπως για χαλαρωση αλλα ειναι οντως εντονος ο φοβος κ το αγχος που νιωθω οταν ξαναερχονται οι σκεψεις..σαν ενας ιστος να ειναι μεσα στο μυαλο μου και να με εμποδιζει να νιωσω "φυσιολογικη" ξανα

----------


## mariosss

ΒΟΟΜ εχεις δικιο φευγη λιγο και ηρεμας!! tg1 το ξερω κανω λαθος και δεν το λεω! αλλα φοβαμαι μην μεταδώσω τα προβληματα μου αλλου γιατι γενικα και η συντροφος μου αγχονεται υπερβολικα! και με την δουλεια τις εχει κατι θεματα τωρα δεν θελω να τις δωσω και αλλα...

----------


## tg1

καταλαβαινω, απλα ειναι που ειναι δυσκολο απο μονο του αν δε το μοιραστεις κιολας ειναι ακομα πιο δυσκολο.. παντως δε παθαινουν ολοι αποπροσωποποιηση, ειναι νομιζω και θεμα νευρων. ισως να εχει περασει και η συντροφο σου κατι τετοιο.οπως και να εχει εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα!

----------


## mariosss

παντος και αυτη η κουβεντα που εχουμε εδω με ανακουφιζει λιγο γιατι ξερω οτι αυτο που περνω που μου φενεται τοσο παραξενο το περνουν τοσοι πολλοι! και εμαθα στη ζωη μου οτι ολα τα προβληματα εχουν τη λυση τους φτανει να εχεις πιστη στον εαυτο σου και πανο απο ολα στο θεο!

----------


## tg1

ναι οντως, πιστη και θεληση να επανελθεις! και γω σημερα που εμεθα οτι κι αλλος κοσμος ειναι ή ηταν οπως ειμαι εγω τωρα με ανακουφιζει καπως

----------


## mariosss

tg1 δεν ξερω αν σε κουρασα κιολας απλα θελω να μαθω πριν να το παθεις αυτο ειχες και ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή η εμμονες?

----------


## tg1

θυμαμαι ενα διαστημα που μου ειχε κολλησει η ιδεα οτι πασχω απο κατι και ετρεχα στους γιατρους αλλα αυτο εγινε πριν 5-6 χρονια!δε με κουραζεις don't worry

----------


## mariosss

ρωταω γιατι εγω ειχα ιδεοληψιες και περιεργες σκεψεις αλλα μετα απο αυτο δεν μπορει το μυαλο μου να επεξεργαστη κατι αλλο! :) ισως να ειναι αληθεια που λενε οτι αυτο γινεται για να για να προστατευτουμε απο ολο το αγχος που μας κυριευει και τις σκεψεις... ενα απο τα link που σου εστειλα αυτο εξηγει οπως σου το λεω!

----------


## tg1

ναι και γω το σκεφτηκα αυτο,αλλα τωρα φοβαμαι και αγχωνομαι με τα παντα

----------


## mariosss

φοβασαι με τον τροπο που νιωθεις τον εαυτο σου? γιατι εμενα αυτο με τρομαζει... γιατι με νιωθω ξενο σαν να ειμαι αλλος!

----------


## tg1

εγω νιωθω τον εαυτο μου σα ξενο αλλα με τρομαζουν και οι κινησεις που κανω ή οι σκεψεις ή η ομιλια μου, σαν να ειναι κατι παραξενο, δε ξερω αν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις..

----------


## mariosss

πως να μην σε καταλαβω αφου ειναι σαν να τα γραφω εγω... και εγω ετσι νιωθω κανω μια κινηση και μετα λεω εγω την εκανα? ειναι αυτο που λεμε νιωθεις παρατηρητης του εαυτου σου! ολα ειναι στο μυαλο μας επειδη δεν νιωθουμε οπως πριν τα βλεπουμε ολα λες και δεν τα αναγνωριζουμε!

----------


## tg1

ισως επειδη το μυαλο μας και οι αισθησεις μας ειναι σε μεγαλη εγρηγορση λογω του αγχους και με αυτον τον τροπο, δημιουργειται ας πουμε υπεραντιληψη του σωματος αλλα με συνεπεια τον φοβο. καπως ετσι μπορω να ερμηνευσω.εμενα δεν με ενοχλει τοσο το οτι θεωρω τον εαυτο μου ξενο αλλα οσο το οτι τρομαζω με τις κινησεις και την σκεψη λες και ειναι παραξενα πραγματα

----------


## mariosss

λες και πρωτη φορα τα κανεις ετσι??? εγω το ερμηνεύω σαν προσωρινη ψυχοσυναισθηματικη αμνησια ταυτοτητας απο το αγχος και το στρες που θα επανελθη σιγα σιγα! οταν φυγει και το αγχος και οι σκεψεις

----------


## Peach

Παρόλο που δεν έχω περάσει αποπροσωποποίηση και δε μπορώ να σχετιστώ με το συναίσθημα, αυτό που έχω διαβάσει σχετικά ειναι οτι συμβαινει λόγω υπερβολικού άγχους η κατάθλιψης επειδή το σώμα δεν αντέχει την πίεση και θέλει να "αποστασιοποιηθεί" κατά κάποιο τρόπο, σαν να σου λεει με τον τρόπο του οτι παραιτείται απο την προσπάθεια. Οσο φεύγει το άγχος και το στρές θα εξασθενήσει και αυτο.Εγώ πχ έχω ψυχοσωματικά μουδιάσματα και ζαλαδες εδω και 4 μήνες λόγω του αγχους που δεν είχα συνειδητοποιησει οτι εχω

----------


## tg1

σαν το μυαλο μου να επικεντρωνεται σε οποιαδηποτε κινηση κανω λες και ειναι το μονο πραγμα που εχει σημασια,οχι λες και ειναι η πρωτη φορα αλλα σαν να ειναι τρομακτικη εμπειρια επειδη μου μοιαζει παραξενο.. δε μπορω να το εξηγησω κιολας!! :) νομιζω κ γω οτι θελει δουλεια με τον ψυχολογο και σιγα σιγα καθως υποχωρει το αγχος, θα υποχωρει κι αυτο. σημερα εχω ραντεβου με τον ψυχιατρο και θα τον ρωτησω αν ειναι αποπροσωποποιηση οντως

----------


## mariosss

τελικα το αγχος κανει πολυ κακο η στην ψυχη η στο σωμα το θεμα πως νικαμε το αγχος??

----------


## tg1

χρειαζεται συζητηση και υπομονη. δεν ησουν παντα αγχωμενος στη ζωη σου, οποτε θα φυγει κι αυτο καποια στιγμη

----------


## Peach

Το αγχος ειναι το νουμερο ενα κακο της εποχης μας και υπευθυνο για ολα αυτα ποθ μας συμβαινουν, καθώς και για τις περισσότερες αρρωστιες.Το καλύτερο είναι πιστευω οποιος εχει τη δυνατότητα να κανει ψυχοθεραπεία για να αγαγνωρισει τα αίτια (στον καθένα ειναι διαφορετικα), και απο εκει και περα νομιζω θελει πολυ δουλεια με τον εαυτό μας. (τα λέω για να τα ακουσω και γω γιατι και εμενα με ταλαιπωρει με συμπτωματα εδω και ποσο καιρο)

----------


## mariosss

παντος οπως και να ονομαζεται αυτο που νιωθουμε δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο ειναι το πολυ το αγχος που μας κυριευει! μην ανησυχείς!! :)

----------


## tg1

χρειαζεται συζητηση και υπομονη. δεν ησουν παντα αγχωμενος στη ζωη σου, οποτε θα φυγει κι αυτο καποια στιγμη

----------


## mariosss

θα φυγουν ολα το ξερω! πρεπει να εχουμε πιστη και θετικη σκεψη!! χθες βρικα ενα παλιο προσευχηταριο νομιζω δεν υπαρχη καλυτερος ψυχιατρος απο το θεο.. σας συστηνω να το κανετε και εσεις η μεγαλυτερη θεραπεια ειναι η προσευχη! :)

----------


## tg1

ο καθενας με τον τροπο του, εγω κανω καποιες χαλαρωτικες ασκησεις!

----------


## Peach

Και γω το εχω ριξει στη γιογκα και τα διαφορα εναλλακτικα, δε μπορω να πω, με βοηθησε να απελευθερωσω πολυ απο το αγχος μου.

----------


## mariosss

παντος tg1 αν θες να συζητήσουμε μετα η αυριο που θα τελειώσεις απο το ψυχιατρο για το τι σου ειπε η τι συμβουλες σου εδωσε εδω θα ειμαι εχω περιεργια γιατι εχουμε σχεδον ιδια συπτωματα! :) η με η με προσωπικο μηνυμα!

----------


## tg1

ναι οκ, αυριο μαλλον θα μπορεσω να ξαναμπω, θα σου πω τι μου ειπε. πμ δε μπορω να στειλω ακομα απ οτι φαινεται

----------


## mariosss

ναι μαλλον επειδη τωρα εχουμε γινει μελος στο forum! οκ αν δεν μιλησουμε εδω στειλε μου στο email μου [email protected]

----------


## tg1

οκ μαριε αν δε σε βρω εδω θα σου στειλω τι μου ειπε ο ψυχιατρος

----------


## tg1

> Και γω το εχω ριξει στη γιογκα και τα διαφορα εναλλακτικα, δε μπορω να πω, με βοηθησε να απελευθερωσω πολυ απο το αγχος μου.


εσενα peach τι σου εχει δημιουργησει το αγχος?

----------


## Peach

> εσενα peach τι σου εχει δημιουργησει το αγχος?


Αυτο προσπαθω να βρω ετσι ωστε να μπορεσω να το αντιμετωπισω, γιατι εχω πολύ έντονη σωματοποίηση του αγχους που δε με βοηθαει να δω τα πράγματα καθαρά. Νομιζω εχει να κανει με το γεγονος οτι εδω και 2 χρονια εχω φυγει απο το σπιτι, ζω μονη και εργαζομαι, και ολο αυτο συνεβη πολυ ξαφνικα, και μάλλον με αγχωσαν οι ευθυνες επειδη μεχρι πριν ολα τα αναλαμβαναν οι γονεις μου.Ενω τον πρωτο χρονο ολα ηταν ωραια, μετα το δευτερο χρονο ξεκινησαν τα ψυχοσωματικα. Οι δικοι μου με στηριζουν ακομα και με βοηθανε, και γενικα περασα καλη παιδικη ηλικια χωρις προβληματα.Δεν το εχω βρει ακομα το αιτιο, και αυτος ειναι ενασ λογος που ξεκινησα ψυχοθεραπεια!Εσυ?

----------


## tg1

η αναληψη της ευθυνης της ζωης μου ειναι κατι που κι εμενα ακομα με ταλαιπωρει,γενικως εχω μεγαλη ανασφαλεια μεσα μου.
εγω παλι αν διαβασες τα παραπανω εχω φτασει σε σημειο να τρομαζω με τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο και δε ξερω πως να νιωσω "φυσιολογικη" πλεον εξω απο τον φοβο.. ισως λεγεται αποπροσωποποιηση αυτο γιατι υπαρχουν και αλλα συμπτωματα αλλα θα ξερω μαλλον σημερα που θα συναντηθω με τον ψυχιατρο

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> εξω απο τον φοβο..


κ ο φοβος αυτος απο που εμφανιστηκε?δε μπορει να εμφανιστξκε ουρανοκατεβατος απο το πουθενα κατι θα συνεβει.φοβοσουν κατι πχ? εγω δε μπορω να το βρω ετσι εσυ πρεπει να σκεφτεις απο που προηλθε.

----------


## tg1

> κ ο φοβος αυτος απο που εμφανιστηκε?δε μπορει να εμφανιστξκε ουρανοκατεβατος απο το πουθενα κατι θα συνεβει.φοβοσουν κατι πχ? εγω δε μπορω να το βρω ετσι εσυ πρεπει να σκεφτεις απο που προηλθε.


αλεξανδρε ολα αυτα συνεβησαν μετα απο μια μεγαλη κριση πανικου που ειχα παθει αφου ακουσα για τον θανατο ενος φιλικου προσωπου. προφανως ειχα μαζεψει και αρκετο αγχος μεσα μου που δεν το εδινα σημασια και εσκασε σα βομβα ολο αυτο με αποτελεσμα να ειμαι ετσι σημερα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

γραψε τοτε ενα θεματακι να το συζητησουμε. με ολα τα καλα παιδια εδω κ μη το κανεις τηλεγραφημα.

----------


## Peach

Εγω παλι αν εξαιρεσουμε 2 κρισεις πανικου πριν απο 3-4 μηνες, δεν εχω ξαναπαθει. ΑΠο εκει και περα εχω απλα μονιμο αγχος και τα συμπτωματα (μουδιασματα ζαλαδες).Ουτε καν ξερω πως ξεκινησαν ολα στο μυαλο μου, ξερω απλα πως μετα την πρωτη κριση πανικου φοβηθηκα παρα πολυ και εκτοτε ο φοβος εμεινε μαζι μου

----------


## tg1

> γραψε τοτε ενα θεματακι να το συζητησουμε. με ολα τα καλα παιδια εδω κ μη το κανεις τηλεγραφημα.


το εχω ηδη γραψει το θεμα 

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...B7%CF%83%CE%B7

απλα εδω ηταν σαν απαντηση στην peach

----------


## Peach

> γραψε τοτε ενα θεματακι να το συζητησουμε. με ολα τα καλα παιδια εδω κ μη το κανεις τηλεγραφημα.


Εχω παρατηρησει γενικα οτι εχεισ ενα καπως επιθετικο στυλακι, ολοι εχουμε τα προβληματα μας εδω και ο καθενας κουβαλαει το σταυρο του.Επισης οι πιο πολλοι απο μας δεν εχουν και μεγαλη εμπειρια σε αυτα τα ζητηματα, οποτε και δεν ξερουμε και πως να διαχειριστουμε καποιες καταστασεις.Γινε λιγο πιο διαλλακτικος για να επικοινωνουμε ολοι με καλυτερο τροπο

----------


## tg1

> Εγω παλι αν εξαιρεσουμε 2 κρισεις πανικου πριν απο 3-4 μηνες, δεν εχω ξαναπαθει. ΑΠο εκει και περα εχω απλα μονιμο αγχος και τα συμπτωματα (μουδιασματα ζαλαδες).Ουτε καν ξερω πως ξεκινησαν ολα στο μυαλο μου, ξερω απλα πως μετα την πρωτη κριση πανικου φοβηθηκα παρα πολυ και εκτοτε ο φοβος εμεινε μαζι μου


μη στεναχωριεσαι και μη φρικαρεις, ειναι πολυ κοινη φοβια αυτο που εχεις και αντιμετωπιζεται κιολας. σκεφτεσαι να πας σε καποιο ψυχολογο ισως?

----------


## Peach

> μη στεναχωριεσαι και μη φρικαρεις, ειναι πολυ κοινη φοβια αυτο που εχεις και αντιμετωπιζεται κιολας. σκεφτεσαι να πας σε καποιο ψυχολογο ισως?


ναι το σκεφτηκα, την προηγουμενη βδομαδα εκανα την πρωτη μου συνεδρια ψυχοθεραπειας, οχι με ψυχολογο, με ψυχιατρο/ψυχοθεραπευτη. Μου φανηκε πολυ καλος, δεν ξερω ακομα με ποιο τροπο θα με βοηθησει, αλλα παρολα αυτα ηταν θετικη εμπειρια, θα ξαναπαω σε λιγες μερες!

----------


## tg1

μπραβο!συνεχισε ετσι και συντομα θα δεις αποτελεσματα!

----------


## Billyboy26

Kalimera Lilium. Eimai kainourgios sto forum kai graftika mono kai mono epidi diavasa tin periptosh sou. Ekana search sto google kai ta apotelesmata me petaksane edo..Exo diavasei diafora peristatika apoprosopopoihshs ala ta dika sou simptomata mono teriazoun sthn periptosh mou 100%!! Peripou enamisi xrono eimai se afth thn fash kai i alithia einai oti ponaei poli...prepei na paradexto vevea oti siga siga kaliterevei kai mono tou (poli ma poli siga omos). Se parakalo pes mou pos na to antimetopiso mias kai esi to perases, den ksero ti na kano kai panikovalome! Na simioso oti to epatha apo elafria xrish marixouanas..Se efxaristo poli gia ton xrono sou kai signomi pou sou ksipnao skepsis..eimai sigouros oti tha theleis na ksexaseis opos tha thelo kai egw...

----------

